# [X] Configuration

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

J'ai lu récemment que xorgconfig n'était plus supporté par gentoo ? et qu'il ne faisait donc plus parti du package xorg-x11 ? Existe t'il un autre outil du même genre pour générer son fichier xorg.conf ?

D'avance merci

----------

## Pixys

le plus simple consiste à compiler Xorg avec le useflag hal et de laisser hal gérer tout seul.

Il n'y a donc plus qu'à mettre les lignes spécifiques à la carte graphique dans le xorg.conf

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fais avec evdev, mais bon y a quand la partie carte graphique et ecran à se farcir ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Qu'as-tu comme carte graphique ?

Avec une intel, plus besoin de xorg.conf.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello Xavier,

Une 9800 GTX avec un écran 24" sansung

----------

## xaviermiller

nVidia ou ATI ? désolé, je ne connais pas toutes les références...

si c'est une nVidia, je peux donner le xorg.conf minimal qui correspond à ma workstation.

----------

## ghoti

Si tu utilises le driver nvidia proprio, il est fourni avec l'utilitaire nvidia-xconfig  :Wink: 

Je crois avoir lu que le driver ATI fournit l'utilitaire aticonfig

----------

## bouriquo

Ah oui exacte j'avais complétement oublier celui la  :Very Happy: 

Merci Ghoti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bouriquo

hello,

En fait nvidia-xconfig c'est uniquement quans tu as deja un xorg.conf puisqu'il modifie nv en nvidia lol.

Sinon au niveau du package xorg ils ont viré aussi xclock et xterm ?

----------

## guilc

Le xorg.conf avec un xorg récent qui s'autoconfigure et avec evdev pour les périphériques, c'est ça :

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1666354&postcount=4

----------

## ghoti

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> En fait nvidia-xconfig c'est uniquement quans tu as deja un xorg.conf puisqu'il modifie nv en nvidia lol.

 

Non, non !

 *man nvidia-xconfig wrote:*   

>        nvidia-xconfig performs its operations in several steps:
> 
>        1)     The system X configuration file is found and read into memory.  If no configuration file can be
> 
>               found,  nvidia-xconfig generates one from scratch using default settings; in this case, nvidia-
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon au niveau du package xorg ils ont viré aussi xclock et xterm ?

 

Depuis que xorg est modulaire, ce sont des ebuilds séparés.

Mais c'est vrai que ces ebuilds ne font pas partie du meta-package xorg-x11 !  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

Ok pour nvidia,

Mais ce que je comprends pas c'est pour x modulaire ca fait un moment que c'est deja comme ca non ? car j'avais fait une install t j'avais pas de soucis de programme qu'il trouvait pas lorsque je lancais startx du style xterm et xclock ... et j'ai toujours installé emerge xorg-x11 avant

----------

## ghoti

En fait, xclock et xterm sont maintenant des dépendances de x11-apps/xinit, lequel est à son tour une dépendance de xorg-server.

A mon avis, si tu ne les trouves pas, c'est que tu as un blème ...

----------

## Pixys

Je rencontre le même phénomène, c'est pas un problème en soit mais ça surprend : quand tu lances un startx, si il n'y a pas de terminal tu as as un écran noir et c'est tout, tu dois faire un emerge xterm si tu veux pouvoir le lancer.

----------

## ghoti

Je viens de me rendre compte que xinit n'installe pas xterm et xclock si le flag "minimal" est activé.

C'est peut-être votre cas ?

Comme ce flag est actif pour xinit chez moi, je suppose que j'ai dû faire un emerge manuel   :Confused: 

----------

## Pixys

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Je viens de me rendre compte que xinit n'installe pas xterm et xclock si le flag "minimal" est activé.
> 
> C'est peut-être votre cas ?
> 
> Comme ce flag est actif pour xinit chez moi, je suppose que j'ai dû faire un emerge manuel  

 

idem pour moi mais je n'ai pas emergé xterm

----------

## bouriquo

Hello à tous ... 

et il faut quel flag ??

----------

## ghoti

Si tu veux que xinit installe d'office xterm et xclock, il faut désactiver son flag "minimal" (c'est son nom, il s'appelle comme ça !  :Laughing: )

```
~ # quse -D minimal | grep xinit

 local:minimal:x11-apps/xinit:  Control dependencies on legacy apps (xterm, twm, ...). Safe to enable if you use a modern desktop environment.
```

 *Quote:*   

> ~ # emerge xinit -pv
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## bouriquo

Ok merci ghoti,

Donc si je fais ca si je rajoute de use flag ca va automatiquement installer toutes les dependances de xinit c'est ca ?

----------

## ghoti

Non, c'est le contraire : le flag est actif par défaut et par conséquent xterm ne sera pas installé d'office.

Ce qu'il faut faire, c'est désactiver le flag dans /etc/portage/package.use pour forcer l'installation de xterm etc...  :Wink: 

----------

## Fenril

xclock n'est plus nécessaire il me semble depuis les dernières versions de xorg (la preuve je ne l'ai plus), en revanche xterm l'est. Par contre il faut mettre à jour son xinitrc pour éviter qu'ils cherchent à lancer les programmes qui ne sont plus disponibles.

----------

## ghoti

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> en revanche xterm l'est. 

 

Non, il n'est pas nécessaire au système non plus !  :Wink: 

Mais il est vrai que certains paquets l'ont en dépendance (playonlinux, par ex.)

----------

## Fenril

Oui j'ai oublié de préciser que ça n'était plus une dépendance nécessaire pour Xorg mais qu'il se retrouvait pour d'autres  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bouriquo

Hello

BONNE ANNEE à TOUTES et à TOUS.

Je voulais savoir est ce que le use flags X est important ? car j'ai remarqué que sur certaines dépendances quand j'emerge xorg-x11 il y a le flag -X est ce que cela peut avoir une incidence sur mon install ?

D'avance merci

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

j'ai remarqué que le fichier xorg.conf était assez lite après avoir été générer par nvidia-xconfig. Tout est détecter automatiquement maintemant ? plus besoin de mettre les modelines et autre trucs ?

D'avance merci

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, si tu utilises hal avec evdev, il peut être encore plus petit.

Regarde le mien :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

